# Pics Of Surge Protector Installed



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I decided to add a hard wired surge protector to my 230RS. The hardest thing to do was decide where to place it. When looking under the couch, I found out that there was valuable space that wasn't being used. I removed the couch and piece of wood that was covering the water heater. To my amazement there was a lot of room that was not accessable. I cut a large sqaure out so now i can lift the couch and store some items under it. This was also the place I decided to mount the surge protector. I needed a place to be able to see the lights to make sure everything is working properly from the shore power. It seems to work great and now I also have more storage.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I like your idea. Good to have one of those. There is a lot of wasted space under the sofa. I'm considering putting a pressure tank there for better water pressure and less pump noise at night.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya i made the room under the sofa accessible by butting snap buttons on the front cover to be able to just pull off the plywood to get to the area plus i also put a Accumulator under there with a Pump Silencing Kit


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice install. I've had a portable one for 5 years and wouldn't camp without it but as we start adding more electronics I'm thinking of upgrading to a better one that can smooth out the brownouts too.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

To those installing one of these, the instructions show that it should not be mounted with the back to the floor. I know my pics may show it installed this way, I've since changed it.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

*** Bump *** For picture purposes.


----------

